# Deboned chicken



## Vermin999 (Dec 11, 2009)

My first ever attempt at deboning a chicken. The chicken is in one piece and I still have all my fingers so I guess it was a success. Planing on stuffing it with either shrimp jambalaya or dirty rice, haven't decided yet. Planning on cooking this on my Performer. What temp should I cook this at and how long should it take. Anybody with any experience doing this? Thanks.


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 11, 2009)

Now make some great chicken stock.


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 11, 2009)

Good job! Not that we don't believe you, but how about a picture of your hands


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 11, 2009)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> Good job! Not that we don't believe you, but how about a picture of your hands




He can't hold the camera!


----------



## Shores (Dec 11, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> bbquzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vermin999 (Dec 12, 2009)

Made some Zatarains jambalaya and put some onions,green peppers,sausage,shrimp and chicken from the bones I took out. Yes i made a stock with the bones. It wasn't the most appealing thing I have ever made but it sure tasted good. Will do this again for sure.

Chicken stuffed and sewn together. Used some Cajon seasoning inside and out





Pulled and resting. I mixed some butter and BBQ sauce and applied to chicken every 5 min. I started doing this about 20 min left in the cook.










Sliced.





Plated.


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 12, 2009)

Now that is some tasty lookin' chicken. Great pictures too, looks like I could reach in and fill my plate


----------



## Shores (Dec 12, 2009)

The pick with it all cut open was my favorite! Fun way to play with your food! Looks real good. How did it taste?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 12, 2009)

looked like a lot of work to get there, but the end looks great!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 12, 2009)

End result looked great! How much time did it take to debone and stuff?


----------



## Vermin999 (Dec 12, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> End result looked great! How much time did it take to debone and stuff?



Probably about an hour to debone, stuff and sew it up. I took my time since I have never done it before. Next time it should go a lot quicker.


----------



## Griff (Dec 12, 2009)

Great pic V.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 12, 2009)

Looks Goooood!


----------



## Justaguy (Dec 12, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> looked like a lot of work to get there, but the end looks great!


  Ditto.


----------



## Cramden (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice pics...and it still looked like a chicken.


----------



## californiagrillin (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn! That's some good lookin yardbird V. You've given me some inspiration. Thinking of trying a cuban dish with a twist. An "Inside - Out Arroz con Pollo". Stay Tuned


----------



## californiagrillin (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh yeah, How long and How hot did you cook the bird?


----------



## surfinsapo (Jan 6, 2010)

Muy Bueno!!!


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 6, 2010)

wow....I wanna know howd it tast too........looks killer!


----------



## Vermin999 (Jan 6, 2010)

californiagrillin said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, How long and How hot did you cook the bird?


 I think it took about 1.5 hours. 

The family loved it, it was worth the extra effort to make.


----------



## Toby Keil (Jan 7, 2010)

Fine lookin bird Vermin999.


----------



## Adrienne1 (Jan 8, 2010)

That looks good!


----------



## Smokey Lew (Jan 13, 2010)

Boy that chicken looks good!!  Any chance of getting the recipe for the Zatarains jambalaya?  How long was it on the grill and at what temp?

Smokey Lew


----------

